# Parasite Problems



## R.Shakelford (Jul 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if Copper Sulfate will get rid of this parasite?
I have lost three Tiger Barbs already.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry I am of no help but I do with to know something. What is that blue thing in the tank?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

big b said:


> Sorry I am of no help but I do with to know something. What is that blue thing in the tank?


Looks like a scuba diver with a fish spear


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dont see a parasite. To be honest copper kills many things but you have to consider the dangers. What type of parasite is it? Ich? Internal pests? Velvet? There are safer ways to help with some issues and copper wont touch some.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Have you determined exactly what the parasite is ?

Seachem Cupramine , is safer than copper sulfate, and is removable from your system with an absorbant such as carbon.

You dont mean that cat do you LMAO


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That was my thought, The cat.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I could advise if I had a clue what the parasite was. Internal or external? What were the symptoms? Do you know for sure that the problem is parasitic rather than bacterial? 

With out knowing the answers my only recommendation is large daily WCs with stable water. Out with the bad in with the good never hurts and can only help.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

LizStreithorst said:


> I could advise if I had a clue what the parasite was. Internal or external? What were the symptoms? Do you know for sure that the problem is parasitic rather than bacterial?
> 
> With out knowing the answers my only recommendation is large daily WCs with stable water. Out with the bad in with the good never hurts and can only help.


Thats The Troof *w3


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh now I see it, it is a scuba diver with a spear, I was looking at it the wrong way.
Haha kitty is parasite.


----------

